# Smacked around four more times



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I am truly humbled by the brotherhood and generosity of the people in this community. Once again, they have blown me away with a pile of top shelf cigars. As Dave stated earlier this week, sometimes all you can do is just say Thank You.
All of these pictures speak for themselves
Pic 1 is from Jack, (curmudgeonista)
Pic 2 is from Dino, (UBC03)
Pic 3 is from JT, (JTav8or)
Pic 4 is from Nathan, (OneStrangeOne)
Thank You so much guys, this is an amazing selection of cigars, and I am sincerely grateful.:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Great hits guys! Holy crap bombardment!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You reap what you sow brother..

You've accrued enough cigar karma to last you two lifetimes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Boom goes the dynamite!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome just Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Well deserved. Great job all around!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh yeah!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Another amazing hit for a deserving botl!


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice work gentlemen. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

holy moly....you sunk my battleship!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

This is getting out of control!!! Great job guys!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

You deserve it brother!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I am truly humbled by the brotherhood and generosity of the people in this community. Once again, they have blown me away with a pile of top shelf cigars. As Dave stated earlier this week, sometimes all you can do is just say Thank You.
> 
> All of these pictures speak for themselves
> 
> ...


#HellYeah!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Your poor mailbox.. R.i.p. 
What an awesome set of hits there. Very deserved hits. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

You have been one heck of a bro to many members. You deserve to be beat on.


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice hit. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Well deserved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Thumbs up


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Beautiful ... again.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent hits gentlemen !

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice job guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Wow! That's brutal, but awesome. 

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Who's gonna pick up the tab for that hospital bill? That's just crippling.. not going to walk right for a day or two. 

Nice community pillaging.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha! Cigar karma is a mother! Way to put in work fellas!

Sent from my spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice bombs fellas!


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow enjoy the sticks sir! Great folks on here.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

You deserved it!


----------

